# Things you never thought you'd say at the pump



## shesulsa (May 11, 2007)

$60 on #2, please.

I wonder if I can have my husband just fart directly into the tank?

Maybe they can bring leaded gasoline back.

"Our father who art in heaven ..."

*cry*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## mrhnau (May 11, 2007)

funny 

I was driving today and went by this gas station that had closed. It still had prices from when it shut down. $1.19 gas! Gosh, I miss those days...


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2007)

It's crazy. Makes me wonder how these gas prices aren't a topic of news everyday.


----------



## Kacey (May 11, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> It's crazy. Makes me wonder how these gas prices aren't a topic of news everyday.



They are in Denver... of course, according to the story I saw, we had the highest average cost in the country several days ago.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 11, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> It's crazy. Makes me wonder how these gas prices aren't a topic of news everyday.


That would be unpatriotic or even treasonous. (LOL) News is now a for profit enterprise.
Sean


----------



## Bigshadow (May 11, 2007)

I usually say...  "This is ****ing highway robbery! Damn pirates!"


----------



## bydand (May 11, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> $60 on #2, please.



Trade you if $60 fills your tank.  I had to fill our bucket truck today... 60 GALLONS later at $3.18 a gallon I was so glad it is on the company card and can be used as a write off.


----------



## bluemtn (May 11, 2007)

"$1.2.3.4.5....$30"

Damn!  I remember when I could get $10 worth, and this puppy would be full!

Bloodsuckers!

I wonder how long it will take me to ride my bike to work?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 11, 2007)

I get spooked thinking about how far it has yet to go.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 11, 2007)

Is this the point where an Englishman is supposed to poke his head in and say something like "You Yanks don't know you're born!" .

To elaborate somewhat more sensibly, over here in Blighty we pay roughly $2 a litre (1 US gallon = 3.785 litre) and earn roughly half as much (for an equivalent profession) - life is so unfair :cries:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 11, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Is this the point where an Englishman is supposed to poke his head in and say something like "You Yanks don't know you're born!" .
> 
> To elaborate somewhat more sensibly, over here in Blighty we pay roughly $2 a litre (1 US gallon = 3.785 litre) and earn roughly half as much (for an equivalent profession) - life is so unfair :cries:.


 
I feel for you!


----------



## bluemtn (May 11, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Is this the point where an Englishman is supposed to poke his head in and say something like "You Yanks don't know you're born!" .
> 
> To elaborate somewhat more sensibly, over here in Blighty we pay roughly $2 a litre (1 US gallon = 3.785 litre) and earn roughly half as much (for an equivalent profession) - life is so unfair :cries:.


 

Ouch.......


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 15, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> Ouch.......


Their whole tax structure is different; so, don't get too sympathetic.
Sean


----------



## stone_dragone (May 15, 2007)

I used to be able to fill my motorcycle with a five.  

Now it almost takes three of 'em.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2007)

I made the mistake recently of using my uncle&#8217;s 1 ton pickup 6 wheel (dual rear tires) twin tank 4X4 pickup recently.

I wanted to return it filled up; I gave up at $65, I never thought I would give up when it came to filling a gas tank.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 15, 2007)

I asked for 5 dollars worth the attendant farted and gave me a 2 cents change


----------



## BrandiJo (May 15, 2007)

i mumble and cry inside as i fill up my little car  its 3.33 a gallon here and its like taking it up the you know what with out any lube ​


----------



## Sukerkin (May 15, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Their whole tax structure is different; so, don't get too sympathetic.
> Sean


 
I'm puzzled by this somewhat cryptic remark *ToD* - care to elaborate?


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 16, 2007)

why is it there supposedly is no shortage but yet prices still go up all the time? Why is it if there is a shortage the oil companies make more and more profit each year? Why is it I/we have to make up the difference in crude oil prices many times more that the big companies pay and should they not be loseing money not making more each year?


----------



## shesulsa (May 19, 2007)

"$70 on number eleven, please!"  :angry:

At least I got change ...


----------



## OUMoose (May 20, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Is this the point where an Englishman is supposed to poke his head in and say something like "You Yanks don't know you're born!" .
> 
> To elaborate somewhat more sensibly, over here in Blighty we pay roughly $2 a litre (1 US gallon = 3.785 litre) and earn roughly half as much (for an equivalent profession) - life is so unfair :cries:.


 
But your country is only a fraction of the size of ours, so big oil has to make up the lost revenue of poor trucking/transit money somewhere!! 


(P.S. that's sarcasm btw. :lol


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2007)

ROFL, *Moose* :tup:.

The real joke is that the oil companies don't get the cash, the government does, as the majority of the pump price of fuel here comes from taxes/levies.


----------



## FearlessFreep (May 20, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> Is this the point where an Englishman is supposed to poke his head in and say something like "You Yanks don't know you're born!" .
> 
> To elaborate somewhat more sensibly, over here in Blighty we pay roughly $2 a litre (1 US gallon = 3.785 litre) and earn roughly half as much (for an equivalent profession) - life is so unfair :cries:.



Keep in mind that I had one job for a year that required a sixty mile drive, one way, to get to and from work every day.

It's all relative


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 20, 2007)

Things I never thought I'd say at the pump 

WOW, $3.15 per gallon... that's cheap.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 20, 2007)

FearlessFreep said:


> Keep in mind that I had one job for a year that required a sixty mile drive, one way, to get to and from work every day.
> 
> It's all relative


 
Yes, its all relative.  Unfortunately, down here we're paying about $1.40 - $1.60 AUS a litre which works out at somewhere between $4.50 and $5.00 US a gallon *and* we have vast distances to cover to get anywhere.  I am very glad I work only ten minutes drive from my house.  But if I want to visit my family that's 350km (about 215 miles) to Sydney and back.


----------

